# Which Fighter Are You?



## MJS (Oct 30, 2006)

Came across this quiz on another forum and thought it was pretty cool, so I'm posting the link here. I took the quiz and with the answers I gave, it looks like I'd be a match with Rich Franklin.

http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_ufc_fighter_are_you


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine said this in this order
1 Chuck Liddell
2 Tito Ortiz
3 Randy Coultur
4 Ken Shamrock
5 Matt Hughes


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 30, 2006)

MJS said:


> Came across this quiz on another forum and thought it was pretty cool, so I'm posting the link here. I took the quiz and with the answers I gave, it looks like I'd be a match with Rich Franklin.
> 
> http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_ufc_fighter_are_you


 

i am also a match for rich franklin!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 30, 2006)

good find by the way


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 30, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Mine said this in this order
> 1 Chuck Liddell
> 2 Tito Ortiz
> 3 Randy Coultur
> ...


 

mine said the same , strange


----------



## g-bells (Oct 30, 2006)

same here rich franklin


----------



## morph4me (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like it's unanimous, I matched with Rich Franklin and the next 5 are exactly like Terryl965 and Chris


----------



## crushing (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine said:

1. Rich Franklin
2. Tito Ortiz
3. Randy Couture
4. Matt Hughes
5. Ken Shamrock
6. Chuck Liddell


----------



## MJS (Oct 30, 2006)

I did this a 2nd time, making a few changes and I was matched with Ken Shamrock.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pre-arranged answer to the way you answer your question now it says Rich Franklin


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 30, 2006)

Rich Franklin


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2006)

Rich Franklin


----------



## The Kidd (Oct 30, 2006)

I was Chuck Liddell (I wish I was only that good!)


----------



## Ybot (Oct 30, 2006)

Ugh, I'm Ken Shamrock....  I don't much care for Ken though.
My next five were
Franklin
Ortiz
Couture
Hughes
Lidell


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 30, 2006)

Rich Franklin
Randy couture
Tito Ortiz
Chuck Liddell
Matt Hughes

I did the test about 4 different times and came up with Rich Franklin 3 times and once Randy Couture.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 30, 2006)

I got Ken Shamrock as the first one.
Rich Franklin
Randy Couture
Matt Hughes
Tito Ortiz
Chuck Liddell


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 30, 2006)

With all the Rich Franklins, I suspect that says even more about how alike alot people are on here regarding the subject matters in the quiz.


----------



## OneKickWonder (Oct 30, 2006)

I got Rich Franklin, too bad he lost.
Chuck Liddell
Tito Ortiz
Matt Hughes
Ken Shamrock


----------



## kosho (Oct 30, 2006)

mine said

Rich Franklin
 cool thanks,
 steve


----------



## gardawamtu (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine said,

Liddell
Franklin
Shamrock
Ortiz
Hughes


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 30, 2006)

*what ufc fighter are you?* Your Result: *Rich Franklin*


You are the balanced brawler Rich the ace Franklin. being a well balanced fighter can win you more fights than being an expert at one category of skills! The Ace wins again. Psalms 144:1 blessed be the lord my strength which teacheth my hands to war and my fingers to fight.
Chuck Liddell

Matt Hughes

Tito Ortiz

Randy Couture

Ken Shamrock


----------



## zDom (Oct 30, 2006)

Rich Franklin (shrug)

Ken Shamrock
Tito Ortiz
Chuck Liddell
Randy Couture
Matt Hughes

Methinks a shallow quiz as nearly all get the same answer.


----------



## Loaded Luke (Oct 30, 2006)

Ken Shamrock


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

1. Rich Franklin

2.Ken Shamrock

3. Randy Coutour

4. Tito Ortiz

5. Chuck Lidell

6. Matt Hughes
​


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 1, 2006)

Rich Franklin


----------



## Shogun (Nov 3, 2006)

I didn't like that quiz. the only good thing about it is the google ad at the bottom for Pedro Sauer team everett (my school )


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow 3 of me and my chums did this and we are all Rich Franklin as well.


----------

